# Best opera by telemann?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

any good youtubes of operas or scenes by telemann anyone know about?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve owned "Socrate" in the Hungaroton recording, but didn´t find it that interesting ... overall, it was very dominated by the recitatives for instance, which is less to my liking 




But the "Ino" secular solo cantata is enjoyable. There´s a fine recording by Harnoncourt, 



, and also a HIP chamber-like recording on you-t too.

(The religious cantata "Hosianna" is also good 



)


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, though wish more people had responded. I do enjoy the ino very much btw


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I would respond... except that I am yet to explore Telemann's operas. So much to listen to, so little time!


----------

